# Boat Axle repair/replacement



## Armyguy (Feb 11, 2008)

First of all, yes I am a moron.  Now that we have that straight, I was pulling my boat and hit a curb with the passenger side trailer tire, hard.  Very hard.  It blew the tire and bent the axle, but not so much you cant drive it.  Problem is, it is waaay out of alignment and is wearing the tire down quickly and pulling, not to mention it's not safe.  

1.  Does anyone know of a place in the Covington / Mcdonough area where I could get the axle repaired or replaced (I live between the two on 81)?

2.  Would it be cheaper to repair it or just replace the axle?

3.  Any idea of the cost?

4.  Anything to be wary of?

I appreciate any and all help.


----------



## Dawgfan52 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hooper trailer in Monticello is a good place to go.  I have a trailer there now getting a new axle and suspension.

http://www.hoopertrailer.com/

Wes


----------



## KDarsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Check out Mad Dog, he had some NEW tires AND axles for $75
   can't beat that


----------



## Hogtown (Feb 12, 2008)

Replace the axle - it will be cheaper than replacing all the tires you are going to burn through if you don't.  I suspect you can get a new axle/hubs installed for about $175


----------



## Armyguy (Feb 12, 2008)

Guys,

Thanks for the tips.  That sounds a lot better than I thought it would.  I was thinking it would be upwards of $500.  I'm gonna use the "cost of tires" excuse with the wife to get it fixed.


----------



## Doyle (Feb 12, 2008)

If you have some else do it, it could well cost nearly $500 for a new axle and hubs - depends on how much the guy jacks up the labor price.  However, replacing an axle is a very simple job if you want to do it yourself.


----------



## Armyguy (Feb 12, 2008)

I called hooper trailer and they said they didn't do boats.  I've called several places and that seems to be the general response.  I found a guy 

http://www.mikestrailerhitches.com/

who says they'll do it for about $200.  I'm just happy to find someone that is willing.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 12, 2008)

order the axle online and install yourself. order new u bolts with your order. Depending on your trailer manufacturer, measure total length, cl spring to spring, and spindle size. 
Its a 2 hour job


----------



## Darcy (Feb 12, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> Check out Mad Dog, he had some NEW tires AND axles for $75
> can't beat that



they're a great deal... we got a set and couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## Armyguy (Feb 12, 2008)

I might try that.  I'm just worried that I'll get the wrong size/type.  I'm learning as I go.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 12, 2008)

Northern tool has everything you need including tools to do the project.


----------



## rayjay (Feb 12, 2008)

You should call up the trailer manufacturer and see what an exact replacement costs.


----------



## Armyguy (Feb 13, 2008)

It's a Stratos/Javelin trailer.  I've tried to call different places, but I think I'm just going to try to DIY it.  I'll check out the northerntools website to see if they have what I need.  I measured everything last night  so hopefully I'll be able to get the right one.  Thanks for all the input.  It's greatly appreciated.  I'll post when I get it fixed or break it more.


----------



## 56willysnut (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's a company that I have ordered trailer parts from they have a measurement page to help you. You can save yourself $$ by doing it yourself but safety first- get a set of jack stands from a friend or buy some and use them under the trailer frame also connect the trailer to a vehicle to steady it while working on it.http://www.easternmarine.com/em_store/tech_info/axles_tech_info.html


----------



## bigunga1 (Feb 13, 2008)

there is a northern tool in jonesboro i think... right next to red lobster.... maybe a mile or two from i 75.... on the left going south....

it is THE place to get boat trailer parts... just measure every thing or even better block up the trailer and take the axle up there to match it up....your hubs should just swap right over.... i'd recommend replacing the bearings and seals "which they have" while you have it apart....

they have a axle kit also...

i have a northern catalog laying here beside me... what is your center to center on the springs and over all length????


----------



## Armyguy (Feb 13, 2008)

Hub 2 Hub - 88"
Center of tire 2 Center of tire - 88"
Center of spring 2 Center of Spring - 71"
Lugs are 2-5/8" spacing
Axle is a 2"x3" rectangle tube
No Brakes

I think Wes (Dawgfan52) might have me squared away with Hooper in Monticello.  Hopefully I've finally got all the right measurements.
I've linked the pictures:


----------



## 56willysnut (Feb 14, 2008)

Sounds like you have a 3500Lb axle, how much drop does it have? 

http://shop.easternmarine.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.prodInfo&productID=4572&categoryID=167
 FYI


----------



## bigunga1 (Feb 14, 2008)

well,

northern does not show one with those dimensions

none has a 71" c to c on the springs...

either 70 or 72...


----------

